# Find a good way to dispose of carcasses!



## alann (Nov 18, 2011)

Local news station ran a story last night about a couple of dogs found skinned on the front range. Pet owners were encouraged to be extra vigil. One person they interviewed even brought up the possibility it was satanic in nature. Today, the retraction. No need to worry, only skinned coyotes. All this from people who think meat comes from a plastic wrapper.









http://www.thedenverchannel.com/news/30127141/detail.html


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I agree we need to be discreet about where we dispose of our carcasses. I have been following this story because when it first came out I had a suspicion that it would be coyotes. I wanted to post the article but I haven't figured out how to post a link yet. Alann, glad you made a post on it. I think it is a little humorous, but on the seious side, things like this gives activists more fuel for their fire to steer those that are uneducated into supporting them. We all need to dispose of the carcasses, but I think finding a place that is more out of the public view would be the right thing to do.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks for the post alann. I seen the same news cast the other night and wondered the same thing as Ruger. Only thing I would like to know is where they are getting $100.00 for yote pelts.









Fortunately I have a place to bury my carcasses.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

220swift said:


> Thanks for the post alann. I seen the same news cast the other night and wondered the same thing as Ruger. Only thing I would like to know is where they are getting $100.00 for yote pelts. :


$100 for yote pelts sign me up!! Man I'll take a leave of absence from work & hunt yotes full time! LOL


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Predatorhunter said:


> $100 for yote pelts sign me up!! Man I'll take a leave of absence from work & hunt yotes full time! LOL


Only goes to show you how the liberal irresponcible news media can sensationalize any new story out there.


----------



## Benbibler (Nov 19, 2011)

220swift said:


> Only goes to show you how the liberal irresponcible news media can sensationalize any new story out there.


Anything they can sell, they will sensationalize.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

We've had a bad problem lately of at least 2 different illegal dump sites involving skinned raccoons.

http://www.kmbc.com/news/30177348/detail.html
http://www.kmbc.com/news/30190146/detail.html

Especially, never throw them in a creek.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I got the back of an old pickup that has several carcasses in it. Waiting for the ground to thaw enough I can take the old backhoe and dig a hole to make compost.


----------

